# 5ltr pump sprayer with citrus cleaner



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i just bought a 5 ltr pump sprayer from argos in the sale £16.99 down to £5.99  , grab em quick

so my intention is to use it as a pre cleaner before jet wash/snow foam and used to apply orange citrus cleaner by valetpro to further increase the touchless side of routine

dilution states 1:10 or upto 1:5 ,

what dilutions do you peeps find most effective for cleaning and to make the product last ?? , is there a happy medium ?

also if i make up the full 5 ltrs at one time how long is it good/usable for in the pump prayer , or is it better just to make up what you need for each clean ?

thanks :thumb::thumb::thumb:


ps i also keep wolfs apc in my kit , is that better than a citrus cleaner ???


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I use ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash from a pump sprayer when I don't have access to my snowfoam lance - it's good stuff.

I usually use it at 1:8 dilution. Found 1:10 was a touch too weak.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Valetpro Citrus Prewash and at this time of year I use 8-1 which works very well. Summer time I use 10-1.


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

I use it aswell but to save time I mix it with my snow foam to give it extra cleaning power


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks guys 

sounds like 1:8 will be fine then , thats a pretty good ratio actually 

pete , i also intend on adding a wee drop to my foam too 

how long is the life once diluted ??? any ideas , cant decide whether to make a full 5 ltrs up or mix as i go ??


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Do you have a catalog number for that? I need one and can't go wrong with a 5r! 

Thanks


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

here ya go

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7218053.htm


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

CTR De said:


> thanks guys
> 
> sounds like 1:8 will be fine then , thats a pretty good ratio actually
> 
> ...


Not 100% sure how long it would last but i personally only keep 2 litres in mine at a time


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

CTR De said:


> i just bought a 5 ltr pump sprayer from argos in the sale £16.99 down to £5.99
> 
> so my intention is to use it as a pre cleaner before jet wash/snow foam and used to apply orange citrus cleaner by valetpro to further increase the touchless side of routine
> 
> ...


Just ordered one too. 5.99 though.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

yeh i noticed that , maybe i was wrong ?? , oh well £5.99 is still almost 2/3rds off 

ive changed the op to save confusion :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I always use it at 1:10, anymore is just a waste of product imo as it does as good a job as a pre wash at that dilution as 1:8. I also mix 5l at a time and that would do 3 cars with a decent coating including under arches sprayed. Any that isn't used I just keep in the sprayer until needed again.



Adrian Convery said:


> Do you have a catalog number for that? I need one and can't go wrong with a 5r!
> 
> Thanks


Same catalogue number I gave you that time Adrian. It's the one I got but paid full price.  may get another one at that price but just to have. :buffer:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Still a good deal though - just reserved one at my local Argos. Always useful to have handy.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

a real bargain  , they only had 1 left in stock or i would have got 2


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, reserved mine for tomorrow


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks mate, just reserved one. Will tell the wife it's for the garden.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I purchased one the other week, I think they were reduced to £8.99 at the time, so £5.99 is an even better bargain. The one I purchased was different to the one shown in the catalogue picture though.


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Just reserved the last one at my local stores! If it only last 12 months its OK for a fiver!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Just reserved 2 (1 in 2 Seperate stores) 
Got some AB citrus pre wash so going to use it for that.
Will the pre wash be ok mixed up in the bottle for a few months? Or is it best to mix it for each application?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Z4-35i said:


> I purchased one the other week, I think they were reduced to £8.99 at the time, so £5.99 is an even better bargain. The one I purchased was different to the one shown in the catalogue picture though.


thats the exact one i got :thumb: , i think the one on the site is just an example pic or a previous model


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Great find. Just reserved one for pickup tomorrow. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Would you be able to use any snow foam in this sprayer?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Would you be able to use any snow foam in this sprayer?


Na - it doesn't work to produce any snowfoam.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I use 500ml in my 5l sprayer. I only use about a litre of stuff for a Prewash so it lasts a long time


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Tips, will just order a pre wash to use in it.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

does this require jetwashing off before snow or can i snow foam straight on top after a dwelling period ??


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I would rinse it off first, otherwise your Snowfoam will be resting on top of the pre wash.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on these. Great price so just reseved one.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Re: mixed product - I have no professional answer but I've had VP city's prewash mixed in mine for about 2 months and it still works great, I just give it a shake in case its separated and off ya go.

Maybe worth asking Greg at valetpro - 1valet PRO as he will know a ********** answer if your really worried:thumb: (no idea whether he'll be on over the xmas break though)


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheers! Just reserved one too


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

do i get a commission :lol: 

i just helped them sell 20 units :lol:


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Make that 21 units


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Would you be able to use any snow foam in this sprayer?


You can use snow foam as a pre rinse but it wont foam up like it would through a pressure washer


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Cheers for that, got one reserved but not in my local.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea it looks like the picture posted not the one shown in the catalog. Just so you know what your getting.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 reserved. Thanks


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Pick mine up Saturday thanks for the tip !!!!!


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks CTR De. I've reserved one also :thumb:


----------



## Woodye46 (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks just been and got the last 1 in stock from my store :thumb:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I've ordered some VP Citrus pre-wash from a trader here. I need to ask that once I have cleaned door shuts, do I need to apply anything to the door hinges, such some kind of greaser to prevent rust etc? Eg GT85 lube spray, many thanks.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

What's the spray like on these? Some of the reviews mention a weak spray pattern, and the "cheap" ones I have used in the past have been pretty pathetic, its took about 5 mins to spray the lower sills and bumpers of a car, call me impatient but using one of my mini jet bottle is quicker, more pain full on the hand but quicker.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

explorer said:


> I've ordered some VP Citrus pre-wash from a trader here. I need to ask that once I have cleaned door shuts, do I need to apply anything to the door hinges, such some kind of greaser to prevent rust etc? Eg GT85 lube spray, many thanks.


be careful if doing hinges as you dont really want to be removing the grease or you could end up with a squeaky door


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> What's the spray like on these? Some of the reviews mention a weak spray pattern, and the "cheap" ones I have used in the past have been pretty pathetic, its took about 5 mins to spray the lower sills and bumpers of a car, call me impatient but using one of my mini jet bottle is quicker, more pain full on the hand but quicker.


can be a fine mist or a single jet , more than capable of covering a car in a few minutes :thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

just seen these, thats cheap ,getting 2 tomorrow
thanks for the heads up


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Picked mine up this morning. Will put some water in and test it in a bit!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Just tried it, the spray isn't as good as my mates silver line but is a third of the price!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Still netter than my 2 litre wilco bottle I'm currently using! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Got the Missus to pick mine up this afternoon. I'll give it a go on Sunday


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Be good to see other peoples opinions on this!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

just got mine - cheers fella!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Got one earlier today and it was the last one in my local store  cheers mate!

R.E ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash - Wheres best to get this stuff? I usually use AF Citrus Power but its getting a little expensive...


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i bought mine on here in a special offer run last year ,

if you go here and type in your post code it will give you your local suppliers of valetpro products > http://www.valetpro.co.uk/find-a-stockist.html


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up on the sprayer, got mine today.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

all remaining stock must have been sold to dw members :lol:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Got two reserved at two different stores :lol:


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Going back to the VP, how long do you guys let it dwell for. I heard an astronomical figure on 20 mins the other week (I think)?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

ShinyBoy said:


> Going back to the VP, how long do you guys let it dwell for. I heard an astronomical figure on 20 mins the other week (I think)?


I let mine dwell for 10-15 mins usually, depending on how mucky/how many dried-on bugs there are on the bodywork.


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

Got mine last night, will test it out later today. Got an old hozelock one from wilkos at the mo, so as long as its as good as that I'm happy.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Found it. thanks


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of stock, nearest store has it in but 20 miles away...  unhappy now!


----------



## AJV77 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just reserved mine


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Howdy got 2 earlier today


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Any more trials done yet?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got the last two, all out of stock in my area. Luckily did a check and reserve at one 12 miles away. Was going that way visiting friends, so result picked them up on the way, mind you took longer sitting in traffic to get in car park tha to collect them lol. Just got to try them out now. :thumb:


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Problem with sprayer??*

Has anyone had a problem with the 5L sprayers from Argos? Tried to use mine this morning but as soon as you pressurize it, it starts spraying. The little trigger on the lance is not stopping the flow. The only way I can stop it spraying is to release the pressure using the relief valve. Bit of a pain if you want to pause to walk round the car. Unfortunately lost the receipt, just wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

if you still have the box with the argos code on it you dont need a receipt :thumb:

if not try taking it apart to see if something is stuck inside stopping the valve from closing


----------

